# Dog Titles?



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are some pages:

Titles before the name (prefix): American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations

Titles after the name (suffix): American Kennel Club - AKC Titles and Abbreviations


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I asked this question and here is a link to the answers I received.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-showing/106093-there-glossary-somewhere.html

ETA: Sammydog beat me to it


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

In those pedigrees there is one GRCA field title

CH Colabaugh's Hi Speed Pursuit VCD1 UD, RE, TD, JH, NA, NAJ, WCX, SDHF, VCX OS
WCX = Working Certificate Excellent


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you so much, I searched but just couldn't find anything.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

There are a few other titles that are specific to goldens which you may encounter. 

CCA: Golden Retriever Club of America - CCA
** or *** or QAA: Golden Retriever Club of America - Field
WC/WCX: Golden Retriever Club of America - Field

Also, there are other registries besides AKC that people can compete in. UKC is a common one with retrievers. These titles will all be in front of the dog's name.
United Kennel Club: Hunting Retriever Championship Titles


----------

